# basic train engineer



## brooks2128 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was lookin at videos on youtube the other evening and saw where someone mounted the basic TE in a aristo RDC. Looked to have ran very smooth. Has anyone else trying this with any locos like a bachamann. That sounds like the one of the cheapest ways to go battery RC if your on a tight budgit as I am.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aristo basic TE is a good unit. 
Most do not use these as they are mostly on one frequency and you can not use mor than one at a time unless you are fortunate to find one at a different frequency. 
These operate on CB channel frequencies and are not digital. 

Output I believe is 2.5 amps which is plenty for any Bachmann engine, and most 2 motor engines. 

The delay is slow, and there was a posting once about a change to improve the delay, but I do not remember what it was.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Technically, only one of the 6 allotted frequencies for use in the 27MHZ band by surface R/C is shared by both CB and R/C. That is 27.255 MHZ. They don't state in their literature exactly which frequencies they use, but one would hope they don't use the shared one. Of course, just because they aren't on the same exact channel as CBs doesn't exclude the possibility of interference from CBs.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I have heard the range of the basic TE can be rather limited like 10 feet. 

-Brian


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the BTE on my layout, it has a range of well over 20 feet and maybe alot more , I'm indoors so thats the farthest I''ve ever had it away from the controller.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I did this and the range was way too limited, no more than about 5-8 feet. If you weren't right with the train, you had no control. I pulled it out and sold it. Get a unit designed to be used on-board.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an old, first run TE that has a switch for two trains. It's still working great. I've used it on track power and battery power, just keeps on truckin'. Good range also, my transformer is in the garage and it's a good 75' or better out to my track, where I"m controlling it from, even on the other side I have no problems. I bought a new one a couple of months ago from Kidman's, but it's still in the box.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 11/27/2008 3:11 PM
I have an old, first run TE that has a switch for two trains. It's still working great. I've used it on track power and battery power, just keeps on truckin'. Good range also, my transformer is in the garage and it's a good 75' or better out to my track, where I"m controlling it from, even on the other side I have no problems. I bought a new one a couple of months ago from Kidman's, but it's still in the box.



Jerry,

Is that the regular TE or the basic orange TE that comes with the starter sets? The basic TE is the topic.


-Brian


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Old black one.


----------



## brooks2128 (Jan 2, 2008)

_ Thanks for all the support and feedback on this one. I aquired a Bachmann 2-6-0 indy awhile back and I thought about some cheap RC for it and I thought that would do the trick. I don't want to invest alot fo money into it as its just a small loco and I dont plan on running it for long periods of time._


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Take a look at Del's G Scale Graphics at the Critter Control, might fill the bill for you. His ad is in the classifieds.. Nick


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the orange BTE on my track, I run a Bachmann big haller, I have tried it up to 30 feet and it seems to work from that range, even when I am inside my house looking out the window. It does appear to take about 1 to 2 sec though for the emergency stop to take effect, not sure why that is, but it works good enough until I add a second track which is planned for this coming spring.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

My Basic TE is labeled 045. I assume that is 27.045 mhz for the operating frequency. 

These units were once sold with different frequencies and the transmitter and receiver were labeled with this number. 

Here is a list of the frequencies used by Aristo for the 27 and 75 mhz units. 

TX BOX BLACK GRAY 
ch 1 27.045 75.41 
ch 2 27.065 75.45 
ch 3 27.085 75.49 
ch 4 27.105 75.53 
ch 5 27.125 75.57 
ch 6 27.145 75.61 
ch 7 27.165 75.65 
ch 8 27.195 75.69 
ch 9 27.225 75.73 
ch10 27.255 75.77 
The TRACK # does not change the frequency.


----------



## engine 72 (Jan 6, 2008)

I stripped all the track wiring out of an Annie and made it for Baterry Power in tender with the basic TE and it works great. Had a problem with the TE early on and sent it to Aristo one week later I got it back and it works fine. It is great for little hands of my daughter and a tight budget.

Todd


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I started with some questions in the beginner forum that have led to the topic of battery power.... I just purchased a TE 27 mhz this weekend for $150 and hope it was not a waste for my first battery conversion. Others in my club use them almost exclusively and they do work.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The remote is black? 

I use them and like them in my battery equipment.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah it's black and now I need batteries..... cheap!?


----------



## John Huebner (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got a couple of the Basic TEs (The orange ones) on different frequencies. The delay on starting is a little slow, but the emergency stop is nice and "Abrupt" on both of them. I use then for battery control cars (The controller fits very nicely inside a Hartland minigon!). The range is pretty good on mine, at least 20 to 25 feet. (Accidently turned off a train on the far side of the club layout, fortunately no one else was running on that track!) I also have the older 27mhtz unit (with the full side track controller) mounted in a couple other cars, and the range is good.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I get these: http://www.all-battery.com/96v3800mahhighpowerhumpnimhbatterypackforrccarswithtamiyaconnector.aspx 

2 of these for a 19.2v pack are pretty big, but you can't beat $32 for a 3800mAh battery. The charger is about $25.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah it's black


Just so we don't get confused, the black ones are not the Basic TE, which is all orange plastic. The orange Basic has a shorter range and fewer functions than the regular black TE.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to check out www.batteryspace.com as well.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I wasted a lot of time trying to use the basic TE as an onboard remote. The range is just too small 5-10 feet at most. I used it in a Thomas the tank engine loco I built for my daughter, ought of an old LGB motor block, I tried supressing the engine noise with caps and a choke, I tried a black cat antenna and an extra long wire antenna--no good. Might b due to some locla interferwence but get really good range with the 75 mhz TE and with Airwire


----------

